# The Fire Emblem Topic



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one here who's a fan of the series... I might be the only one nerdy enough to have actually played all 10 installments, but that's something else... So I figured I'd start a topic to see who else here enjoyed the SRPG that started the genre.

Be it due to Marth and Roy's cameo in Smash Bros. Melee or Eliwood, Lyn, and Hector's GBA debut, what brought you guys into the series? What do you like about it? What game is your favorite? What kind of units do you like? What are you hoping for in the DS remake of Marth's game? Why am I asking so many questions? Let's see what kind of discussion comes from all this, shall we~?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

I love fire emblem! Ive played every one that has come to the U.S.~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

I love strategy, but If I lose one person I always restart the level.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Fire Emblem 7/8, What I really like about it is the support conversations between your Characters.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

I've only played it on the GBA, a friend of me had it and I borrowed it... and I still have it, but I didn't get far, only where Lyn gets his Mani Katti...

maybe I'll get the Wii version


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I've only played it on the GBA, a friend of me had it and I borrowed it... and I still have it, but I didn't get far, only where Lyn gets his Mani Katti...
> 
> maybe I'll get the Wii version


Too bad you didn't get to see the very sex ...er, The cool Hawkeye.


----------



## Volray (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the Fire Emblem series. I started off playing FE7 on the GBA and have since played all four games that came to the US. My favorite was probably Path of Radiance on the GCN, not really sure why.

I'm currently playing through Radiant Dawn (I've had the game since it came out last November and still haven't beaten it), but I'm stuck on the fourth part of the final chapter.

Can't wait for FE DS so I can finally see what Marth's story is. Come on NoA, announce a US release date already.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah... I didn't know squat about them untill Melee. But after that, I became an addict to the game (albeit not as much as other franchises). I can't stop listening to the theme (like the original better than the Brawl version). I especially liked Myrrh from The Sacred Stones (even though she couldn't be used that much). I never attempt to win a chapter if I lose a character.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2008)

Fire Emblem is my second favorite series, aside from Super Smash Bros. Shamefully, I only found out about Fire Emblem via Smash Bros., and because I saw my friend playing it one time on the bus to school. I'd have to say the thing I love the most about the series is the large amount of characters, each with their own story and personality. As for my favorite game, it's hard to say. The ones I've played (7, 9, and 10) each had there own strengths and weaknesses. I guess in my opinion, they're all equally good.

I'm really looking forward to Fire Emblem DS; I just hope that it's as enjoyable as the other ones.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Alex, how would you rate the earliest installments? (My Wiki'ing skills show Dark Dragon and the Blade of Light and Gaiden, among others.) I'm thinking of emulating all the games I can't officially get my hands on. Oh, and Radiant Dawn was to be my next Wii title until I found that its price hadn't dropped, and Path of Radiance is pretty steep for a used copy. Grr you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Im a fan of many things~ Fire Emblem, Metal Gear Solid, Dot Hack, Fullmetal Alchemist, Trigun, Marvel... too many other things...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im a fan of many things~ Fire Emblem, Metal Gear Solid, Dot Hack, Fullmetal Alchemist, Trigun, Marvel... too many other things...



Awesome!

...But necessary in the FE topic? Might as well go start the official JRPG thread, anime, comic book, and Metal Gear threads.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Awesome!
> 
> ...But necessary in the FE topic? Might as well go start the official JRPG thread, anime, comic book, and Metal Gear threads.


 
Probably not. ^_^; But I just felt like adding on the the topic.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hey Alex, how would you rate the earliest installments?


Well, for the sake of ease you can skip over the first game and go straight to the 3rd game (Mystery of the Emblem) since that's a remake of Marth's first game (as Book 1, albeit a tad shortened compared to the original) complete with a short sequal (as Book 2). VincentASM, webmaster of the infamous Serenes Forest, has a very reliable translation for it.

Fire Emblem Gaiden, the second installment, plays out a lot like Sacred Stones. However, to compensate for being able to train outside missions, they made it so that you more or less have to powerlevel at some points, not helped by the fact that EXP gain slows to a crawl once you get past level 10... However, it still has a few unique things from the other installments (such as the female lead, Celica, being able to use both magic AND swords, and spellcasters learning spells by level, freely being able to explore towns, and weapons never breaking), so if you don't mind the super low-tech-ness, it's not a bad one to check out. j2e has an incomplete translation for it, but also has a few glitches. If you want the translation, I reccomend also downloading the patch by Starwolf_UK that fixes the moonspeak problems it has and Raknarok spell glitch (which was so bad anyone who learned the spell couldn't use magic without making the game crash...).

The fourth game, Genealogy of the Holy War, is the FF7 of the FE games. It's one of the most popular in the series, and for good reason. It has a good amount of replay value thanks to the 2-generation system (pair up people in the first generation and play their children in the second~), and the story is pretty complex (though a tad woefully portrayed in-game), plus weapons can actually be repaired, so I'd say it's indeed worth checking out. I reccomend DarkTwilkitri's translation patch for it.

The 5th game, Thracia 776, should probably be the last one you play. It's a really fun game and all, but it's really, _REALLY_ hard. How hard is it? I'll put it this way: Healing can miss. However, it also has some unique additions of its own, such as Fatigue to make you swap out units every once in a while, or capturing so that you can steal enemy weapons or recruit potential allies that don't feel like talking. It's also the first game with Gaiden chapters, if you can fulfill the proper requirements to unlock them. If you want to brave this game and put your skills as a tactician to the test, I reccomend the translation patch by Shaya.

Last one is the 6th game, the Binding Blade, aka the one with Roy. It plays a lot like Marth's game, but with the more simple GBA style of weapons and classes, as well as having some Gaiden chapters that ultimately decide whether you get the "bad" ending or continue on for another chapter or two and unlock the FINAL final boss for one of two more endings. I highly reccomend Princeleaf's translation for this game.

Aaaand I think that's about all of it... If any interest you, I can help you find the translation patches, though I'm afraid you're on your own for the ROMs (for obvious reason...).


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Alex likes FE. Now I have to match that post for the sake of all that work put into it. Witness my failure!



> Well, for the sake of ease you can skip over the first game and go straight to the 3rd game (Mystery of the Emblem) since that's a remake of Marth's first game (as Book 1, albeit a tad shortened compared to the original) complete with a short sequal (as Book 2). VincentASM, webmaster of the infamous Serenes Forest, has a very reliable translation for it.


Say I like a challenge: should I still try out non-remaked number one anyway? All these Books confuse me; is Book 2 part of the 3rd game?



> Fire Emblem Gaiden, the second installment, plays out a lot like Sacred Stones.


Me before reading the EXP gain: Hey, I played Fire Emblem GBA! Sacred Stones plays a bit like that game! FE GBA was cool! Sounds good!



> However, to compensate for being able to train outside missions, they made it so that you more or less have to powerlevel at some points, not helped by the fact that EXP gain slows to a crawl once you get past level 10... However, it still has a few unique things from the other installments (such as the female lead, Celica, being able to use both magic AND swords, and spellcasters learning spells by level, freely being able to explore towns, and weapons never breaking), so if you don't mind the super low-tech-ness, it's not a bad one to check out.


So, all right, does the badassery of Celica make up for grinding and powerleveling? EB 0 taught me that I don't really mind it, it's just a bit tedious at times. And I suppose other classes or characters can only use one or the other? How else do spellcasters usually learn spells? I'm familiar with the town exploration and weapons breaking, so that's cool. Super low-tech-ness is the best when a pallette works.



> The fourth game, Genealogy of the Holy War, is the FF7 of the FE games. It's one of the most popular in the series, and for good reason. It has a good amount of replay value thanks to the 2-generation system (pair up people in the first generation and play their children in the second~), and the story is pretty complex (though a tad woefully portrayed in-game), plus weapons can actually be repaired, so I'd say it's indeed worth checking out. I reccomend DarkTwilkitri's translation patch for it.


You got me hyped up until you mentioned the storytelling. I've heard that story's vital to FE, so reading that is a tad disappointing. But since the gameplay sounds worth it, I'll end up playing through regardless.



> The 5th game, Thracia 776, should probably be the last one you play.


Nah, silly, I'll just move on to another one. 



> It's a really fun game and all, but it's really, _REALLY_ hard. How hard is it? I'll put it this way: *Healing can miss.*


Or not. Healing can miss? _Healing can miss?!_ Are your healers smoking on the battlefield or is there just so much chaos going on that it gives 'em a hard time?



> However, it also has some unique additions of its own, such as Fatigue to make you swap out units every once in a while, or capturing so that you can steal enemy weapons or recruit potential allies that don't feel like talking. It's also the first game with Gaiden chapters, if you can fulfill the proper requirements to unlock them. If you want to brave this game and put your skills as a tactician to the test, I reccomend the translation patch by Shaya.


Fatigue? Baaaw. Realism is a bitch sometimes. Capturing, stealing and recruiting? So I will play this game after all. Could you name some proper requirements? I'm assuming that your skills as a tactician has unlocked them. But you've got me scared now; all this has made me realize that I'm now strategist. Will sucking at chess, backgammon, Monopoly, and every card game with brains interfere with my FE enjoyment? Then again, I was OK with this one RTS: Goblin Commander. Nice game if you can find it.



> Last one is the 6th game, the Binding Blade, aka the one with Roy. It plays a lot like Marth's game, but with the more simple GBA style of weapons and classes, as well as having some Gaiden chapters that ultimately decide whether you get the "bad" ending or continue on for another chapter or two and unlock the FINAL final boss for one of two more endings. I highly reccomend Princeleaf's translation for this game.


I'm noticing a trend in endings here. Would you say unlocking all this is worth the heartbreak? And I'm just guessing that there are multiple translations out there, some better than others.

Well then, you've helped me lots. See who's asking all the questions now? I may get around to the third or first tonight if I can, so look out for me. If I do, prepare to take on the role of a human game guide.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Say I like a challenge: should I still try out non-remaked number one anyway? All these Books confuse me; is Book 2 part of the 3rd game?


You can still play Shadow Dragons and Blade of Light if you want, but you're not missing too much if you play Mystery of the Emblem (especially since I don't think there's a reliable FE1 translation just yet). And yes, Book 1 and Book 2 are part of FE3.



> So, all right, does the badassery of Celica make up for grinding and powerleveling? EB 0 taught me that I don't really mind it, it's just a bit tedious at times. And I suppose other classes or characters can only use one or the other? How else do spellcasters usually learn spells? I'm familiar with the town exploration and weapons breaking, so that's cool. Super low-tech-ness is the best when a pallette works.


Celica and her team generally have an easier time as far as levelling goes, but Alm and his team are the ones you'll probably have to grind for. And yes, Celica is the only one who can use both. Spellcasters learn spells by gaining a specific # of levels. So if they learn a spell at level 20 and you promote them at level 15, they will learn the spell at level 5 promoted.

Speaking of which, you can somewhat counter the EXP gain issues by promoting characters as soon as the opportunity is available. As soon as your unit is proper level to promote, you can go to an angel statue and do it ASAP to gain their promotion bonuses, and since most stat growths are 40% or below, you don't lose too much promoting early. Villagers are like Trainees in FE8, except you can choose to promote them into anything you want (though I reccomend checking the Serenes Forest website to check what kind of spells they can learn, as some make better mages than others...).



> You got me hyped up until you mentioned the storytelling. I've heard that story's vital to FE, so reading that is a tad disappointing. But since the gameplay sounds worth it, I'll end up playing through regardless.


You get the general idea of what's going on even with the lackluster presentation of the story. I highly reccomend it.



> Or not. Healing can miss? _Healing can miss?!_ Are your healers smoking on the battlefield or is there just so much chaos going on that it gives 'em a hard time?


The % chance of something occuring in the game caps at 99%, so in a way nothing is garunteed (though everything has a minimum activation rate of 1% as well, so at the same time nothing is impossible).



> Fatigue? Baaaw. Realism is a bitch sometimes.


I think it's supposed to discourage abusing your best units and encourage using a variety, but yeah, I agree... Just be sure to have your thief sit out every so often so they don't get fatigued before missions with lots of doors. If all else fails you get a few Stamina Drinks you can use to deal with it, but that's best saved for thieves (obviously).



> Could you name some proper requirements? I'm assuming that your skills as a tactician has unlocked them. But you've got me scared now; all this has made me realize that I'm now strategist. Will sucking at chess, backgammon, Monopoly, and every card game with brains interfere with my FE enjoyment? Then again, I was OK with this one RTS: Goblin Commander. Nice game if you can find it.


If you do well with all the English FE games, you should be fine (FE7 is about average in overall difficulty compared to the rest). FE3 being roughly on par with FE7, FE4 being easier, and FE6 only being harder on it's most difficult setting. FE2 depends, but even with the powerlevelling requirement I'd hesitate to call it a difficult game, especially compared to FE5. FE1 isn't too hard, either.



> I'm noticing a trend in endings here. Would you say unlocking all this is worth the heartbreak? And I'm just guessing that there are multiple translations out there, some better than others.


There might be, but those are the translations I personally use, so they're the ones I reccomend. And I believe you can look up Serenes Forest for the requirements to unlock the Gaiden chapters (really, Serenes Forest is the place to go for FE information).



> Well then, you've helped me lots. See who's asking all the questions now? I may get around to the third or first tonight if I can, so look out for me. If I do, prepare to take on the role of a human game guide.


I go to a relatively popular FE forum. If you really have that much trouble, I can direct you there, where people even more skilled than I can help you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive never seen healing miss, but fatigue makes sense. (Similar to advance wars when units run out of fuel) The realism isnt bad at all, I always keep an A team and a B team ready. (A team always has 2 top level generals in huge suits of armor!) [A team - Defensive or Survival missions / B team - Reaching a destination or Eliminate all enimies]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, you guys think any of the earlier Fire Emblems will make it on the Wii Virtual Console? 'Cause I don't wanna get a ROM...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hey, you guys think any of the earlier Fire Emblems will make it on the Wii Virtual Console? 'Cause I don't wanna get a ROM...


 
I hope so, the the old Marth one is coming out for the Ds. I think its the 2nd game from the first gba fire emblem.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I hope so, the the old Marth one is coming out for the Ds. I think its the 2nd game from the first gba fire emblem.


Marth's from the very first Fire Emblem, and the third one. I think you're thinking of Roy. ._.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hey, you guys think any of the earlier Fire Emblems will make it on the Wii Virtual Console? 'Cause I don't wanna get a ROM...


Most of them already are, but only for the Japanese VC channel, which is only available on a Japanese Wii...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Most of them already are, but only for the Japanese VC channel, which is only available on a Japanese Wii...


;_;

I guess it's 'cause they have to translate it and everything...
...Or maybe Nintendo just hates us. T~T


----------



## AlexX (Sep 18, 2008)

SirRob said:


> ;_;
> 
> I guess it's 'cause they have to translate it and everything...
> ...Or maybe Nintendo just hates us. T~T


To be fair, the most recent installment (Radiant Dawn) sold overall pretty poorly, so it makes sense they'd think there's little interest in it outside Japan... Hopefully they'll give us one last chance with FE DS, just to see if the hype of "itz da game wif marf" will be enough to make it sell...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Fire_Emblem_Wikia Gotta love Wiki~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> To be fair, the most recent installment (Radiant Dawn) sold overall pretty poorly, so it makes sense they'd think there's little interest in it outside Japan... Hopefully they'll give us one last chance with FE DS, just to see if the hype of "itz da game wif marf" will be enough to make it sell...


Really, I thought it was the case that Advance Wars was better Fire Emblem?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Really, I thought it was the case that Advance Wars was better Fire Emblem?


I don't quite understand what you mean... Advance Wars' latest installment was in January and Radiant Dawn was released last November, so there's no way the two were competing for the sales.

I believe the bad sales of Radiant Dawn was caused by a couple factors. First of all, it had to compete with Mario Galaxy. That alone cut the sales pretty badly. The second was big-name sites like Gamespot giving the game a 6/10, a number that turned off most people at first glance despite the fact the reasonings were, for lack of a better word, retarded (like lack of Mii support... the fact it's actually CHALLENGING didn't help matters).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean... Advance Wars' latest installment was in January and Radiant Dawn was released last November, so there's no way the two were competing for the sales.
> 
> I believe the bad sales of Radiant Dawn was caused by a couple factors. First of all, it had to compete with Mario Galaxy. That alone cut the sales pretty badly. The second was big-name sites like Gamespot giving the game a 6/10, a number that turned off most people at first glance despite the fact the reasonings were, for lack of a better word, retarded (like lack of Mii support... the fact it's actually CHALLENGING didn't help matters).


 
I bought all three, Radiant Dawn, Advanced wars: DoR, and Super mario galaxy. Sad to say Advanced wars had the best replay value. I still havent beaten Super Mario Galaxy.. It just got boring. And I took my time with Radiant Dawn, I hate losing anyone.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

That's funny, because Radiant Dawn has quite a bit of replay value to it (trying the game with different teams of people on top of 3 levels of difficulty: Easy, not-so-easy, and FRIKKIN' TOUGH).

Days of Ruin is by no means bad in the replay catagory, though... I just wish it had a War Room and Hard Campaign like the previous installments.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That's funny, because Radiant Dawn has quite a bit of replay value to it (trying the game with different teams of people on top of 3 levels of difficulty: Easy, not-so-easy, and FRIKKIN' TOUGH).
> 
> Days of Ruin is by no means bad in the replay catagory, though... I just wish it had a War Room and Hard Campaign like the previous installments.


 
I tried the different teams once... epic fail. XD Once I made a balance I couldnt switch them up. Ike was my best human, and Tibarn was my best Laguz. Bad thing was I separated some the people with bonds... ^_^;


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one here who's a fan of the series... I might be the only one nerdy enough to have actually played all 10 installments, but that's something else... So I figured I'd start a topic to see who else here enjoyed the SRPG that started the genre.
> 
> Be it due to Marth and Roy's cameo in Smash Bros. Melee or Eliwood, Lyn, and Hector's GBA debut, what brought you guys into the series? What do you like about it? What game is your favorite? What kind of units do you like? What are you hoping for in the DS remake of Marth's game? Why am I asking so many questions? Let's see what kind of discussion comes from all this, shall we~?


i first got into it with the GBA one with lyn and hector, in 6th grade
good times

really would like a DS fire emblem

oh also a reason for radiant dawn not selling might be that PoR was bad.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> oh also a reason for radiant dawn not selling might be that PoR was bad.



General consensus (86% on Gamerankings) says otherwise, though I'm not sure how it fared with the fanbase. I even remember some advertisement.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ike was my best human, and Tibarn was my best Laguz.


That's pretty much going to be the case no matter how you play...


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> oh also a reason for radiant dawn not selling might be that PoR was bad.


General concensus among the FE fandom is that the Tellius saga in general was one of the better ones. Most prefer it over the Elibe games (FE6 and 7), at least (though few will ever dare to state either is better than FE4).

Some prefer the Aritia saga (FE1-3) over it, but until the DS game comes out, my opinion is that nostalgia is the only real major thing those have over the new ones.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Im still curious about Radiant Dawn's ending... Where did Ike go?!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

I started with Lyn, Hector and Eliwood but I haven't touched the series since. I also tried Radiant Dawn but I found that to be pretty disappointing compared to the GBA version, because it was extremely slow paced. Advance Wars will always have my heart in the genre of turn-based strategy <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I started with Lyn, Hector and Eliwood but I haven't touched the series since. I also tried Radiant Dawn but I found that to be pretty disappointing compared to the GBA version, because it was extremely slow paced. Advance Wars will always have my heart in the genre of turn-based strategy <3


 
So... Advanced Wars Vs. Fire Emblem!


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I also tried Radiant Dawn but I found that to be pretty disappointing compared to the GBA version, because it was extremely slow paced.


Um... How is Radiant Dawn so slow-paced? The story moves along pretty quickly, and you can turn off the animations if the battles are taking too long.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Even without the battle animations, I found the whole game to be kind of wonky and awkward, especially with the Wii remote on its side control being the only option. Not everyone is going to think the same, obviously... 

EDIT: If you're asking me to explain why it was that way, I guess I'd have to point at the control scheme. The Wii remote turned on its side has always been pretty bad in any game, I found myself making a lot of misclicks and in turn doing a lot of stupid, not very strategic things. I guess that can only be blamed on my own retardedness, though.

EDIT2: Okaaay, so I guess I was wrong, it's playable with the GC controller.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I don't quite understand what you mean... Advance Wars' latest installment was in January and Radiant Dawn was released last November, so there's no way the two were competing for the sales.


Advance Wars has better sales than Fire Emblem. However Fire Emblem has loyal fans to keep the series going.

And about Radiant Dawn, I think that it got overshadowed from Brawl, Mario Galaxy and so on.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Advance Wars has better sales than Fire Emblem. However Fire Emblem has loyal fans to keep the series going.


I don't really see what that has to do with anything... Though it should be noted that "loyal fans" alone aren't enough to keep a series going. Look at Suikoden for proof of that.



> And about Radiant Dawn, I think that it got overshadowed from Brawl, Mario Galaxy and so on.


How did Brawl overshadow it? Brawl was released in March and Radiant Dawn came last November.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How did Brawl overshadow it? Brawl was released in March and Radiant Dawn came last November.


 
Brawl was scheduled to come out earlier remember? It was delayed 3 times.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Brawl was scheduled to come out earlier remember? It was delayed 3 times.


-Cries-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

SirRob said:


> -Cries-


[Panics and tries to comfort SirRob] Sorry ><; Its out now isnt it. Please dont cry.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> [Panics and tries to comfort SirRob] Sorry ><; Its out now isnt it. Please dont cry.



Oh sniff, I was going to have a massive Christmas party. D:

Back on topic: I'm hunting down number three, Alex. Watch out.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

> Brawl was scheduled to come out earlier remember? It was delayed 3 times.


Yeah it had a bunch of delays, but it ended up coming in March, which is quite a ways from RD's release. Heck, the first release date was in December, a month after Radiant Dawn's release, so it still wouldn't have taken any sales from it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yeah it had a bunch of delays, but it ended up coming in March, which is quite a ways from RD's release. Heck, the first release date was in December, a month after Radiant Dawn's release, so it still wouldn't have taken any sales from it.


 
A true fan would have preordered it anyways.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> A true fan would have preordered it anyways.



Preordered a week before launch, sucka.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Preordered a week before launch, sucka.


 
I preordered Brawl 15 months in advance, and Radiant Dawn about the same as you~ I preordered Sonic and the dark brotherhood a month ago too.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 20, 2008)

I like fire emblem, I haven't played all the games yet but will eventually get around to that.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

In totaly random news, I just noticed that Forcythe's theme in AW: DoR sounds a lot like music from Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In totaly random news, I just noticed that Forcythe's theme in AW: DoR sounds a lot like music from Radiant Dawn.


 
Forcythe was the best CO, he faught with great honor and died a hero~


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Forcythe was the best CO, he faught with great honor and died a hero~


And the one who kills the one responsible is named Lin. *FIRE EMBLEM VENGANCE!*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexX said:


> And the one who kills the one responsible is named Lin. *FIRE EMBLEM VENGANCE!*


 
XD Lin... Lyn


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Lin... Lyn


Rest assured both are different spellings of the same name.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Rest assured both are different spellings of the same name.


 
Lyn in FE did not look 16, like its says. She has to be lying about her age!


----------



## AlexX (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Lyn in FE did not look 16, like its says. She has to be lying about her age!


She states in the game that she is 18. Her Brawl trophy says she's 15 though, 'cause those zany Japanese have this crazy obsession with young protagonists.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexX said:


> She states in the game that she is 18. Her Brawl trophy says she's 15 though, 'cause those zany Japanese have this crazy obsession with young protagonists.


So confusing @___@


----------



## Vexer (Sep 22, 2008)

what got me started was a long time ago my friend had the FE game i cant remember witch one at his house i played messed up his file then stole the game lol not rly i asked if i could have it anyway i played that one then i found out about all the others and played the ROMs on my computer most of them where in Japanese thou so it was hard but i won
my favoret class are the myrmidons and swordmasters


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

That's one of the nice things about Fire Emblem... Although almost all of the games have a translation now, it was fully possible to play them back in the days before Melee since the battle system has always been relatively simple to learn (even through trial and error) and the weapons icons don't change too much between the games.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually I still dont know what Marth is saying in his taunts. ^_^; Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Actually I still dont know what Marth is saying in his taunts. ^_^; Too lazy to look it up.


I believe his Melee taunt (and the exact same one in Brawl) has him say something along the lines of "Everyone! Look at me!"

Not entirely sure about his victory quotes, but I hear they're more... sassy, compared to Ike's (which would make sense... one of his ones in Melee was "I have bested you, once again!").


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I love strategy, but If I lose one person I always restart the level.


 
Bingo.

I play the Sacred Stones and Radiant Dawn... I like Sacred Stones more though. I think I'm on my fourth or fifth play-through.


----------

